# Who is retarded?



## Robin_Usagani

I damaged my car today.  My pretty much new 2012 Prius V .  I was backing out of the parking space and I was next to a big pick up and a curb.  Since I know there was nobody was parking in the handicapped spot, I went back straight instead.  I didn't see the pole .  Who is retarded?  Me or the architect of the parking lot?


----------



## frommrstomommy

lol i dunno but there are a few douchebag parking jobs in that lot pic


----------



## amolitor

The poll just says ME and ARCHITECT, you're not in it at all. I voted for ME, though.


----------



## Judobreaker

amolitor said:


> The poll just says ME and ARCHITECT, you're not in it at all. I voted for ME, though.



I bet this is on purpose...
He made up the whole story just to make us say we're retarded!

Not that it ain't true....


----------



## bentcountershaft

What does the pole have to do to elevate itself from being stupid?  Run?


----------



## Tiller

You buddy, sorry!


----------



## jwbryson1

It's called a rear view mirror.


----------



## Benco

Both, you were careless but the layout is odd, maybe the designer had never heard of chevron parking.


----------



## EIngerson

Ummm, the "architect" doesn't have a dent in his car. Just sayin'

Sorry bro, I had too. lol


----------



## Ron Evers

Tiller said:


> You buddy, sorry!



You should back into a parking space so as to have an unobstructed view pulling out.


----------



## Michael79

I hate to say it, but you threw yourself under the bus on this one. Although it's a silly placement for the pole, you as a driver should be aware of your surroundings. 

Like my father said to me, that cone could've been a kid. HAHA


----------



## Byrin

Just wondering where is the handicap parking space you were backing into because I don't see it.


----------



## runnah

At least it was a very smug dent.


----------



## cgipson1

Robin, Sorry.. but backing into a marked space like this is a No-No! And how did you not see the pole? You should have gone left or right... I hate the F'n tanks that people drive here in Denver too (one person, never pull a trailer, never put anything in the bed,14 MPG if they are lucky, dual cab long bed jerkoffs! And most of them can't park those tanks worth a $hit!I get them in my parking garage all the time!)... but this was your fault! 

Are you one of those Prius drivers that also does 50 in the left hand (fast) lane? Seems like many do!


----------



## sm4him

Man...seems to me like you would really have to WORK at it to hit that pole from where you were parked! :lmao:

At first, I was willing to proclaim both you AND the architect of the pole placement slightly "challenged"--because who puts a pole in the middle of the "no parking" area, instead of back toward the back of it.  But then I realized, the pole is the handicapped parking designation for that space that runs horizontal, where most of them run vertical. So--sorry, but the pole placement makes sense, considering its purpose. Pulling out without noticing it...not so much.


----------



## The_Traveler

R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word


----------



## amolitor

I think by "retarded" Robin meant "slowed or stopped in his backward progress".


----------



## Robin_Usagani

cgipson1 said:


> Robin, Sorry.. but backing into a marked space like this is a No-No! And how did you not see the pole? You should have gone left or right... I hate the F'n tanks that people drive here in Denver too (one person, never pull a trailer, never put anything in the bed,14 MPG if they are lucky, dual cab long bed jerkoffs! And most of them can't park those tanks worth a $hit!I get them in my parking garage all the time!)... but this was your fault!
> 
> Are you one of those Prius drivers that also does 50 in the left hand (fast) lane? Seems like many do!



I wanted to turn left (right on map).  I didnt want to put the rear of my car to the the bigger road on the left. 

You cant back out to a mark parking space??  Where do you see that rule.  Anyway,  all I am trying to say is that the pole is as far sticking out as the gray car on the right.  

Yeah I made this post just to vent and to joke around.  Those of you who questions my driving ability... F U!


----------



## cgipson1

The_Traveler said:


> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word



Not to hijack Robins amusing thread, but while I respect and support the idea of that webpage, the world is just getting way to Politically Correct! One of my favorite fish to see when diving, is no longer called a Jewfish... now it is a Goliath Grouper (and it wasn't the Jewish community that started that, it was some PC do gooder!).  

It is how words are used... and the A-holes using them that make the word "evil"... that or the occasional oversensitive somebody who is so easily offended that you can't even breathe around them.

When is this nonsense going to stop?


----------



## Robin_Usagani

jwbryson1 said:


> It's called a rear view mirror.


Typical lawyer response.  I hate lawyers... Although I am married to one.  F U!


----------



## EIngerson

It's sad really, "Retarded" used to be the politically correct way to address mentally handicapped people. People who like to sit around and over think things ran it into the ground until it had negative connotations. The politically correct terms of today are more derogatory than the word retarded. By definition they are more limiting. But whatever. have it your way.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

The_Traveler said:


> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word




This reply is retarded.


----------



## samm

Know the surroundings around before moving .


----------



## Robin_Usagani

EIngerson said:


> It's sad really, "Retarded" used to be the politically correct way to address mentally handicapped people. People who like to sit around and over think things ran it into the ground until it had negative connotations. The politically correct terms of today are more derogatory than the word retarded. By definition they are more limiting. But whatever. have it your way.


 And more words!


----------



## amolitor

Robin_Usagani said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reply is retarded.
Click to expand...


And, as Robin almost surely knows, THIS reply is precisely the problem! The issue isn't that "retarded" is a bad word in and of itself, it's that usage has become derogatory. When it simply meant "developmentally delayed" nobody much minded being called "retarded", but now it's a term that includes all manner of unpleasantness. Developmentally delayed people might reasonably dislike being associated with the new, larger, meaning.

Meanings of words change, and when a word becomes a slur, people have a right to be offended by its usage.

Anyways, that's enough derailment from me.


----------



## kathyt

Doesn't the Prius have a back up cam and beep at you when you get too close? I thought these were standard features.


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> Doesn't the Prius have a back up cam and beep at you when you get too close? I thought these were standard features.



I'm pretty sure that didn't make him feel better.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

kathythorson said:


> Doesn't the Prius have a back up cam and beep at you when you get too close? I thought these were standard features.


 
Yeah, camera and it beeps all the time because the car is too quiet.  Maybe I should have used the cam . I like looking back the best. The pole is obstructed by the rear frame.


----------



## runnah

Sounds like unintentional acceleration to me


----------



## Benco

amolitor said:


> I think by "retarded" Robin meant "slowed or stopped in his backward progress".



LOL


----------



## cgipson1

Robin_Usagani said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, Sorry.. but backing into a marked space like this is a No-No! And how did you not see the pole? You should have gone left or right... I hate the F'n tanks that people drive here in Denver too (one person, never pull a trailer, never put anything in the bed,14 MPG if they are lucky, dual cab long bed jerkoffs! And most of them can't park those tanks worth a $hit!I get them in my parking garage all the time!)... but this was your fault!
> 
> Are you one of those Prius drivers that also does 50 in the left hand (fast) lane? Seems like many do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to turn left (right on map).  I didnt want to put the rear of my car to the the bigger road on the left.
> 
> You cant back out to a mark parking space??  Where do you see that rule.  Anyway,  all I am trying to say is that the pole is as far sticking out as the gray car on the right.
> 
> Yeah I made this post just to vent and to joke around.  Those of you who questions my driving ability... F U!
Click to expand...


Marked spaces like that are for use by those using the handicapped spaces, Robin (wheelchairs, people using canes, etc...) That is why backing into one is not a good idea, what if you missed seeing some little old lady not much bigger than that pole?

Not dissing your driving... teasing, as it were!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

What if it was snowing charlie?  It will be a lone pole standing in the middle


----------



## TimothyJinx

It would be interesting to know how many times the pole has been hit. That would give us more insight into whether Robin is at fault or if the parking lot designer did a poor job. Until then I'm going to have to find in favor of the parking lot pole.


----------



## DarkShadow

What really happen he was doing donuts in the lot while doing panning photography and lost his composure.


----------



## The_Traveler

Robin_Usagani said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reply is retarded.
Click to expand...


So you wouldn't mind if, when some pulled a fast one, I would say they Japped me? (a fairly common and derogatory term a few years ago)
Or when you bargain with someone, do you say "I jewed them down?"
Or when your child doesn't play a sport hard enough, how do you feel when a coach called them a ***got?

The point being is that the injured party has the right to say they are injured or insulted by the way people speak - and you can choose to respect their feelings or not.
If you ignore them on the grounds of convenience or with the specious argument that political correctness offends you, then I think your moral center is retarded.


----------



## Benco

The_Traveler said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reply is retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you wouldn't mind if, when some pulled a fast one, I would say they Japped me? (a fairly common and derogatory term a few years ago)
> Or when you bargain with someone, do you say "I jewed them down?"
> Or when your child doesn't play a sport hard enough, how do you feel when a coach called them a ***got?
> 
> The point being is that the injured party has the right to say they are injured or insulted by the way people speak - and you can choose to respect their feelings or not.
> If you ignore them on the grounds of convenience or with the specious argument that political correctness offends you, then I think your moral center is retarded.
Click to expand...


So what's to be done? should a person be expelled from the forum for using such a word? 

...black-balled so to speak?


----------



## amolitor

Benco said:


> So what's to be done? should a person be excluded from the forum for using such a word?
> 
> ...or black-balled so to speak?



I don't think Lew is saying that at all. I think Lew is offering a little mild social pushback on the use of a mildly offensive term.

This is how societies work. Behavior which is currently acceptable is approved, behavior which is less so is disapproved of. No need to drag a bunch of rules enforcement into it.


----------



## Benco

^Sigh...never mind.

:roll:


----------



## EIngerson

The_Traveler said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reply is retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you wouldn't mind if, when some pulled a fast one, I would say they Japped me? (a fairly common and derogatory term a few years ago)
> Or when you bargain with someone, do you say "I jewed them down?"
> Or when your child doesn't play a sport hard enough, how do you feel when a coach called them a ***got?
> 
> The point being is that the injured party has the right to say they are injured or insulted by the way people speak - and you can choose to respect their feelings or not.
> If you ignore them on the grounds of convenience or with the specious argument that political correctness offends you, then I think your moral center is retarded.
Click to expand...



I would be fine with all of those because they are all said in jest. Oh, and my moral compass shoots accurate through all 360 degrees.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I put "Me" as an option to be called retarded for hitting a stupid pole.


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> The point being is that the injured party has the right to say they are injured or insulted by the way people speak - and you can choose to respect their feelings or not.
> If you ignore them on the grounds of convenience or with the specious argument that political correctness offends you, then I think your moral center is retarded.



What gets my goat is when something is called out by someone not involved in the group. For example can white people really say what is racist to a black person?

Anyways I hate the word retarded as I see parents with DD kids all the time at child care and it is heartbreaking to think of those kids being used as a derogatory term.  Unless you are adjusting the timing on an engine, don't use it.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Any terms will be hurtful.  Mentally challenged sounds hurtful too. But come on guys.. This is a for fun forum. Let's get retarded.   (black eye pea song). We are talking about me hitting a pole here. I am kinda retarded. 



runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point being is that the injured party has the right to say they are injured or insulted by the way people speak - and you can choose to respect their feelings or not.
> If you ignore them on the grounds of convenience or with the specious argument that political correctness offends you, then I think your moral center is retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gets my goat is when something is called out by someone not involved in the group. For example can white people really say what is racist to a black person?
> 
> Anyways I hate the word retarded as I see parents with DD kids all the time at child care and it is heartbreaking to think of those kids being used as a derogatory term.  Unless you are adjusting the timing on an engine, don't use it.
Click to expand...


----------



## runnah

Robin_Usagani said:


> Any terms will be hurtful.  Mentally challenged sounds hurtful too. But come on guys.. This is a for fun forum. Let's get retarded.   (black eye pea song). We are talking about me hitting a pole here. I am kinda retarded.



I just expected more. I am not angry, just disappointed.


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point being is that the injured party has the right to say they are injured or insulted by the way people speak - and you can choose to respect their feelings or not.
> If you ignore them on the grounds of convenience or with the specious argument that political correctness offends you, then I think your moral center is retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gets my goat is when something is called out by someone not involved in the group. For example can white people really say what is racist to a black person?
> 
> Anyways I hate the word retarded as I see parents with DD kids all the time at child care and it is heartbreaking to think of those kids being used as a derogatory term.  Unless you are adjusting the timing on an engine, don't use it.
Click to expand...


DD kids? Come on man. Retarded is derogatory? but calling them DD kids isn't? DD kids is plain disrespectful. You don't respect them enough to say the whole title?

Sorry Runnah, I like you and respect you, but I'm 100% serious on this one.


----------



## runnah

EIngerson said:


> DD kids? Come on man. Retarded is derogatory? but calling them DD kids isn't? DD kids is plain disrespectful. You don't respect them enough to say the whole title?
> 
> Sorry Runnah, I like you and respect you, but I'm 100% serious on this one.



Developmentally Disabled is disrespectful? I abbreviate it because at the time I was on my phone.


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD kids? Come on man. Retarded is derogatory? but calling them DD kids isn't? DD kids is plain disrespectful. You don't respect them enough to say the whole title?
> 
> Sorry Runnah, I like you and respect you, but I'm 100% serious on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developmentally Disabled is disrespectful? I abbreviate it because at the time I was on my phone.
Click to expand...


Yes, I absolutely think "Developmentally Disabled" is disrespectful. Like I said in a previous post. The PC terms of today are more limiting than retarded. the word "disabled" means "can't" THAT gets me more upset than retarded. 

Disclaimer; I am not getting passionate and throwing a tantrum over this subject. Just debating my thoughts. I'd still give you a thug-hug and buy you a beer.


----------



## The_Traveler

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point being is that the injured party has the right to say they are injured or insulted by the way people speak - and you can choose to respect their feelings or not.
> If you ignore them on the grounds of convenience or with the specious argument that political correctness offends you, then I think your moral center is retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gets my goat is when something is called out by someone not involved in the group. For example can white people really say what is racist to a black person?
> 
> Anyways I hate the word retarded as I see parents with DD kids all the time at child care and it is heartbreaking to think of those kids being used as a derogatory term.  Unless you are adjusting the timing on an engine, don't use it.
Click to expand...


This is an interesting and contradictory statement.
You hate this use of the word 'retarded' because you empathize with the children but you can't understand why people who aren't involved call people out.

Robin's usage of the term is offensive; telling him so lets him know that he has offended at least some people.
What he does about it is his choice.

What I do about it is to tell him how I feel about and hope he actually thinks about it.
Then decide how I will interact with him in the future.

Whether someone says something in fun or some other way is irrelevant.
If you kick someone repeatedly and then say you didn't mean it and it shouldn't hurt, does that make it hurt less?


----------



## nmoody

Ouch sorry to hear about the damage on the car. I have to agree with most of the people and say its "Me" You shouldn't of needed to use that striped area to back out of the spot successfully.

But thats why we all have (should have) insurance to help with our occasional stupidities. We all do something stupid from time to time.


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> This is an interesting and contradictory statement.
> You hate this use of the word 'retarded' because you empathize with the children but you can't understand why people who aren't involved call people out.



I should have clarified more. 

Adults and children who are developmentally disable don't have a voice to stand up against derogatory terms. It is up to people to stand up for them. On the flip side, people of different races, religions and creeds do have a voice to state their displeasure with a term, commercial, movie etc.. In this case I feel that it is up to the group to define what they find offensive not what other people outside the group think they should find offensive.


----------



## DarkShadow

What is politically correct today may change tomorrow then what we have to walk on egg shells not to say the former. Disability is disability calling some one thats physically Disabled or developmentally Disabled or mental illness is  not disrespectful.It's pretty much how social security would word it for those that are Disabled for benefits from SSA and SSI.


----------



## runnah

EIngerson said:


> Yes, I absolutely think "Developmentally Disabled" is disrespectful. Like I said in a previous post. The PC terms of today are more limiting than retarded. the word "disabled" means "can't" THAT gets me more upset than retarded.



Its not a PC term, it's a diagnosis.


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to hijack Robins amusing thread, but while I respect and support the idea of that webpage, the world is just getting way to Politically Correct! One of my favorite fish to see when diving, is no longer called a Jewfish... now it is a Goliath Grouper (and it wasn't the Jewish community that started that, it was some PC do gooder!).
> 
> It is how words are used... and the A-holes using them that make the word "evil"... that or the occasional oversensitive somebody who is so easily offended that you can't even breathe around them.
> 
> When is this nonsense going to stop?
Click to expand...



While I see both sides here, I tend to agree with Charlie here. We go so far overboard trying to avoid words that carry these negative connotations, but the truth is--they are only negative when they are USED in a negative way. We can avoid them, and slowly, as the English languages evolves, we can add more and more words to the "offensive" list, and pretty soon we have this great big long list of words to avoid calling people...and yet, the bullies and mean-spirited of the world will STILL have no problem coming up with new terms to make it clear that they are being derogatory.

I think it was Steven Wright, a comedian, who said he had decided to only tell "Stupid People" jokes, because nobody was likely to come up to him afterwards and tell him, "Hey, I'm stupid and that joke really offended me." :lmao:

So, Robin...I hate to bear the bad news, but...that was STUPID. :lmao:

On a side note about the "which word is PC" issue--
As a professional editor/writer who often has to write copy for governmental agencies, I get this little booklet every year called the "People First Language Style Guide" that basically spells out what the ADA folks consider "acceptable" terms for different individuals with disabilities.
Developmental Disability? That's a no-no; it's "individuals with a disability." Retarded, disabled, handicapped, autistic, epileptic and brain-damaged are all TABOO.

Some of the ones that really leave me shaking my head:
Deaf: they recommend you not USE "deaf" but rather, and I quote, "ask the person who is being written or talked about what term they prefer." Well, good grief, how do I do that when I am referring to an unknown GROUP of people who cannot hear??  I'm sorry, I mean no offense, but they are DEAF.
Blind: Nope, don't call 'em blind. Call them either "person who is visually impaired" or "person with visual impairments." NO, I'm Sorry...a person with visual impairments is someone like ME; I can SEE, but I have vision issues. People who cannot see are BLIND, get over it.

And my favorite? You are not supposed to refer to anyone as "normal" or "healthy." You should refer to these people as "typically developing."  :lmao:

Well, I'm sorry if I offend those of you who have this particular disability, but this is EATEN UP with STOOPID.


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I absolutely think "Developmentally Disabled" is disrespectful. Like I said in a previous post. The PC terms of today are more limiting than retarded. the word "disabled" means "can't" THAT gets me more upset than retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a PC term, it's a diagnosis.
Click to expand...


So was retarded back in the day.


----------



## runnah

EIngerson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I absolutely think "Developmentally Disabled" is disrespectful. Like I said in a previous post. The PC terms of today are more limiting than retarded. the word "disabled" means "can't" THAT gets me more upset than retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a PC term, it's a diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was retarded back in the day.
Click to expand...


Well it was acceptable to call black people negro and colored, but we've grown as a culture.


----------



## jwbryson1

Robin_Usagani said:


> Those of you who questions my driving ability... F U!



Proof is in the pudding, Amigo.  Open your eyes.  0.0


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who questions my driving ability... F U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, Amigo.  Open your eyes.  0.0
Click to expand...



True, the only stationary object I hit was a tree after sliding off the road at 65mph. And I was trying to get the ass end to slide out, not back up.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thank god for growth or we be stuck in the ice age. Back on topic, Maybe robin needs a backup camera.


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a PC term, it's a diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was retarded back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it was acceptable to call black people negro and colored, but we've grown as a culture.
Click to expand...


Negro is still acceptable and I can see why colored is off limits. It's not about growth. It's about perception. Unfortunately perception becomes reality.


----------



## jwbryson1

An attorney I work with backed up into a BUS in a rental car.  How in the EFF do you do that?


----------



## bentcountershaft

runnah said:


> ...we've grown as a culture.



Maybe in a petri dish.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

jwbryson1 said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who questions my driving ability... F U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, Amigo.  Open your eyes.  0.0
Click to expand...


omg omg. Is that a racist statement for me being Asian.


----------



## jwbryson1

Robin_Usagani said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who questions my driving ability... F U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, Amigo.  Open your eyes.  0.0
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> omg omg. Is that a racist statement for me being Asian.
Click to expand...


Nice try.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Robin_Usagani said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who questions my driving ability... F U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, Amigo.  Open your eyes.  0.0
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> omg omg. Is that a racist statement for me being Asian.
Click to expand...


When did you decide to go ahead and embrace the stereotype?


----------



## Robin_Usagani

The open my eyes statement. My eyes were open.


----------



## runnah

Robin_Usagani said:


> omg omg. Is that a racist statement for me being Asian.



Only if *you* find it offensive.


----------



## jwbryson1

Robin_Usagani said:


> The open my eyes statement. My eyes were open.




Then how did you not see a pole?

You do realize you brought this on yourself?   You do also realize that everybody here feels for you but still finds this funny...


----------



## DarkShadow

I love when people pull in parking lots that have the little cement block dividers and go over them with there low clearance bumpers and crunchy crunchy LMAO.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

jwbryson1 said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> The open my eyes statement. My eyes were open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how did you not see a pole?
> 
> You do realize you brought this on yourself?   You do also realize that everybody here feels for you but still finds this funny...
Click to expand...

Nevermind dude..  You didnt get my joke. It went through you lawyer brain. You said to open my eyes.  I was making a joke that you made fun of my slanted eyes for being Asian.


----------



## Benco

"It's behind you Tyrone, when you reverse...things come from behind"


----------



## jwbryson1

Benco said:


> "It's behind you Tyrone, when you reverse...things come from behind"



:smileys:


----------



## runnah

Robin on the way home...


----------



## DarkShadow

ROFLMAO:smileys:


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Who designed that home?  Is the person stupid?


----------



## EIngerson

DarkShadow said:


> ROFLMAO:smileys:



^^^^^^Yup, this.


----------



## cgipson1

DarkShadow said:


> What really happen he was doing donuts in the lot while doing panning photography and lost his composure.



^THIS! Those damn crazy Prius drivers!


----------



## bentcountershaft

The Highlander video is mesmerizing.  Stuck throttle or not, how do you do you lose it four times like that?


----------



## Overread

Look I don't care about the pole or the car or your eyes or stuff - did you get the BACON from the supermarket we sent you for?


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to hijack Robins amusing thread, but while I respect and support the idea of that webpage, the world is just getting way to Politically Correct! One of my favorite fish to see when diving, is no longer called a Jewfish... now it is a Goliath Grouper (and it wasn't the Jewish community that started that, it was some PC do gooder!).
> 
> It is how words are used... and the A-holes using them that make the word "evil"... that or the occasional oversensitive somebody who is so easily offended that you can't even breathe around them.
> 
> When is this nonsense going to stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While I see both sides here, I tend to agree with Charlie here. We go so far overboard trying to avoid words that carry these negative connotations, but the truth is--they are only negative when they are USED in a negative way. We can avoid them, and slowly, as the English languages evolves, we can add more and more words to the "offensive" list, and pretty soon we have this great big long list of words to avoid calling people...and yet, the bullies and mean-spirited of the world will STILL have no problem coming up with new terms to make it clear that they are being derogatory.
> 
> I think it was Steven Wright, a comedian, who said he had decided to only tell "Stupid People" jokes, because nobody was likely to come up to him afterwards and tell him, "Hey, I'm stupid and that joke really offended me." :lmao:
> 
> So, Robin...I hate to bear the bad news, but...that was STUPID. :lmao:
> 
> On a side note about the "which word is PC" issue--
> As a professional editor/writer who often has to write copy for governmental agencies, I get this little booklet every year called the "People First Language Style Guide" that basically spells out what the ADA folks consider "acceptable" terms for different individuals with disabilities.
> Developmental Disability? That's a no-no; it's "individuals with a disability." Retarded, disabled, handicapped, autistic, epileptic and brain-damaged are all TABOO.
> 
> Some of the ones that really leave me shaking my head:
> Deaf: they recommend you not USE "deaf" but rather, and I quote, "ask the person who is being written or talked about what term they prefer." Well, good grief, how do I do that when I am referring to an unknown GROUP of people who cannot hear??  I'm sorry, I mean no offense, but they are DEAF.
> Blind: Nope, don't call 'em blind. Call them either "person who is visually impaired" or "person with visual impairments." NO, I'm Sorry...a person with visual impairments is someone like ME; I can SEE, but I have vision issues. People who cannot see are BLIND, get over it.
> 
> And my favorite? You are not supposed to refer to anyone as "normal" or "healthy." You should refer to these people as "typically developing."  :lmao:
> 
> Well, I'm sorry if I offend those of you who have this particular disability, but this is EATEN UP with STOOPID.
Click to expand...


Smart and Pulchritudinous!


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a PC term, it's a diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was retarded back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it was acceptable to call black people negro and colored, but *we've grown as a culture.*
Click to expand...


True.. Waistlines are totally out of control!


----------



## DarkShadow

Overread, is it Hickory flavored


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> True.. Waistlines are totally out of control!



Hey that is offensive to fatties!

I mean "self control challenged individuals".


----------



## kathyt

I say that you just get a large SUV, like myself, that when you do run into things it doesn't even leave a mark. Then just drive away. (not like I have done that, just an example)


----------



## cgipson1

kathythorson said:


> I say that you just get a large SUV, like myself, that when you do run into things it doesn't even leave a mark. Then just drive away. (not like I have done that, just an example)



And NO smart remarks about Blondes, Women Drivers or Bimbos allowed! Those are all offensive!


----------



## EIngerson

cgipson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say that you just get a large SUV, like myself, that when you do run into things it doesn't even leave a mark. Then just drive away. (not like I have done that, just an example)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NO smart remarks about Blondes, Women Drivers or Bimbos allowed! Those are all offensive!
Click to expand...


Damn right Charlie. That would be completely offensive. lol


----------



## JacaRanda

My little sister was born with downs syndrome.  The term that I think and hope all could agree upon is Special Needs!


----------



## Ballistics

If you need that much space to back out of a parking spot with a Prius... then the stereotype about Asian drivers must be true.


----------



## jwbryson1

cgipson1 said:


> And NO smart remarks about Blondes, Women Drivers or Bimbos allowed! Those are all offensive!



Aren't you being a bit redundant, Charlie?


----------



## Derrel

I can't believe you've put the term "retarded" in your title, and that it's been allowed to stand.

You hit a permanent, fixed object in a parking lot because you drove like an idiot, and failed to turn the wheel properly when backing out. Instead of driving like an experienced, trained driver, you drove into a handicapped van's access area, which is blocked off for the safety of wheelchair passengers who are entering or leaving wheelchair-accessible large "group van"/small urnan bus type vehicles, such as those used at most airports, senior living centers,group homes, and larger school districts.

Sorry, Robin, but a seasoned driver who had wanted to go left would have made sure the path was clear,put on his/her RIGHT-side directional signal, to signal he was backing out, and then backed out and turned the steering wheel sharply to the left, and stayed in the traffic lane, and OUT OF THE HANDICAPPED ACCESS AREA. You would then have put the new Prius into Drive, and pulled forward, put on your turn signal, and made the left turn when the the roadway was clear.

Sorry, Robin, you screwed up on multiple counts. And now you're using the word "retarded" in a thread title, and to deflect blame onto somebody who designed a parking lot to keep handicapped people safe from idiots who want to use a white-striped, van-accessible handicapped parking area as either a parking spot, or as part of the roadway. It is neither. The pole is there for the safety of wheelchair users. I know a lot about the subject of driving. And, my ex-wife of 20+ years was permanently paralyzed a year after we were married, and uses both a handicapped-accessible van to drive in, and a power wheelchair. Poles like that are to stop knuckleheaded drivers from hitting people in wheelchairs, or from parking in their vehicle access and loading/unload lanes. Congratulations on your accident. Maybe you'll learn a lesson and stop driving withy such blithe disregard for the right way to operate a motor vehicle in public.

http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellit...goBlobs&blobwhere=1251800113662&ssbinary=true


----------



## cgipson1

jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And NO smart remarks about Blondes, Women Drivers or Bimbos allowed! Those are all offensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you being a bit redundant, Charlie?
Click to expand...


No! The term is "Detailed"!  lol!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Derrel said:


> Poles like that are to stop knuckleheaded drivers from hitting people in wheelchairs, or from parking in their vehicle access and loading/unload lanes.



No dude.. the pole is to mark that it is a handicapped parking spot.  It is not a barrier.  Thanks for making me feel worst.  You r still an ******* though.  There is no reason to attack me like that.


----------



## Derrel

Nobody is attacking you Robin. You made several, fundamental driving errors. Look up rule 11.2 in the Colorado Driver Handbook that I linked to earlier. If you continue to make driving mistakes like you did when you rammed into a pole in a handicapped access area (that's the white-striped area), you might find yourself permanently disabled and in a wheelchair--like my ex-wife did. She was a carefree, speed limits-are-for-suckers kind of driver, and a moment's inattention caused her permanent spinal cord injury. She's a C6-C7 quadriplegic now.

If you cannot maintain control over your Prius in a parking lot, you might want to do some soul-searching regarding how good your driving skills really are. You have a wife and three precious little daughters. Hey man, I KNOW from 20+ years of experience what a traffic accident can do to the lives of multiple people.

The fact that you just backed up into a handicapped access spot like that, and slammed into a pole, and then try to blame it on 'the architect"??? Come on--man up.YOU were the driver. Take some personal responsibility. That pole did not just run up and slam into your car. No...you slammed into it-by being unaware of your surroundings, and by making *fundamental* driving errors. Go to a driver's education class, and get a book if you doubt my diagnosis. You backed out of a spot and into a regulated area, and caused a minor accident.


----------



## Ballistics

He backed into a pole, not an orphanage. Let's relax now. This is definitely being blown out of proportion.


----------



## baturn

Wanna know what is ( insert politically correct term for retarded)? I read this entire thead! Oh, and Ron made the only comment that made sense.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

That's why it is called an accident derrel.  **** happens.  Can't you give a guy a break?  I had a bad day.  I made a thread to make fun of me hitting a pole.  There is no reason to question my driving ability and attacked me like that.  And yes, I still think the placement of the pole is flaw.  I inspected post offices for ADA compliant across the country.  While this follows the regulation, does not mean it is a good design.  They can easily put the sign on the curb where the tree is or make it a SIDE sign.


----------



## runnah

You hit a Polish architect?


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I am sure whoever left the red, green, black, white paint on this pole agree with me that the design is bad  .


----------



## Derrel

Actually, in traffic safety circles, the term now is not "accident", but rather "*crash*". Crashes are caused by bad driving. The proper way to back out of a parking space has been known for years,and you did not follow it. You IGNORED the warning markings on the pavement, and slammed into a stationary pole. You failed to show even remote diligence.

You failed to observe rule 11.2 of the Colorado Driver Handbook, which says a driver must scan his surroundings and LOOK carefully, especially when backing up. I can see from the aerial photograph of the lot that you violated basic driving procedures. You willingly backed into a fixed,permanent object that is placed within a white, regulated handicapped access area. The big,white lines in the pavement are designed to alert you to be cautious. Accept some responsibility. 

And please, Robin, stop using the term "retarded" as a funny term.

Own up to the fact that the blame resides with YOU, and you alone. Take some personal responsibility. That's something a lot of people of your generation need to do--accept personal responsibility. This was your fault. I am sure your insurance company will tell you the same thing. I spent 20+ years dealing with van-accessible parking and people who drive into those white areas as if they are part of the "road". They are NOT. You arguing with me and trying to deflect blame is silly.


----------



## Ballistics

I think you mean "collision".  No traffic safety circles say crash, unless it's a traffic safety circle of children in power wheels.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

got to love TPF.  I am such a horrible person.


----------



## Ballistics

Robin_Usagani said:


> got to love TPF.  I am such a horrible person.



You are, but not because of crashing into a pole.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Ballistics said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> got to love TPF.  I am such a horrible person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, but not because of crashing into a pole.
Click to expand...

That one burns.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I have to say it bothers me to see the term used although however people want to refer to themselves is up to them. But maybe it would have been better to use a different title for a thread or poll on a public site. You don't know who might be reading it on here who may have a family member with delays in their development; it can be hurtful to them to have their child described using a term like retarded so they may not appreciate seeing it used at all. Certainly people use the term not meaning it to be insulting, or to refer to kids, and may use it as an offhand comment, but it may not be that to people who have a child who might have what can be a lifetime of therapy, special equipment, etc.

As for as the parking lot, I don't think I've seen an accessible parking spot sideways like that... I haven't seen poles at the end of such spots either unless they're parking meters. I have seen plenty of cones plowed over in the spring so around here maybe they decided not to even bother trying poles.


----------



## Overread

And I think that is quite far enough now that people are trying to derail a generally innocent topic into something its not meant to be. 

It's Friday - nearly the end of the week - go do some photography


----------

